# TarantulaLV Photo Spot



## TarantulaLV (Jul 28, 2007)

This is long overdue! So by request here we go! Enjoy all!  
Cyriopagopus Sp. Blue 0.1 Juvenile


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jul 28, 2007)

Avicularia Minatrix 0.1 Adult Female!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jul 28, 2007)

Aphonopelma Iodius 0.1--Young  


























Aphonopelma Iodius 0.1 Adult Female  
















Aphonopelma Iodius 1.0 Penultimate  





















Aphonopelma Iodius 1.0 Molting  











Aphonopelma Iodius 0.0.1


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice pics! You better keep them coming!  :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jul 31, 2007)

*Poecilotheria Pederseni 0.1*

Poor thing was scared to death during the photo shoot! Little heart was beating 90 miles per hour! But was nicely rewarded for the cooperation.


----------



## massmorels (Aug 1, 2007)

great coloration on that pederseni...


----------



## asa (Aug 1, 2007)

Good pics!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Aug 9, 2007)

Phormictopus Cancerides 0.0.1










Megaphobema Robustum 1.0










Megaphobema Robustum


----------



## TarantulaLV (Aug 22, 2007)

*Here are a few new ones*

Poecilotheria Regalis:




















Brachypelma Smithi:



































Poecilotheria Rufialta:


----------



## tinacouch (Aug 22, 2007)

nice pics:clap:Love the ones of P. rufialta.One of my favorite t's...keep them coming


----------



## TarantulaLV (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks!! I put them up at a more moderate to slow rate than others as I have much less free time for this.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 4, 2007)

*MM Aphonopelma Iodius*











MM Poecilotheria Pederseni Sperm Web




















Poecilotheria Ornata


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 4, 2007)

*Avicularia Bicegoi*


----------



## Tunedbeat (Sep 4, 2007)

Great pics, though they are huge. I think resizin them will make them look nicer.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 8, 2007)

*A Few New Ones*

Avicularia Purpurea





Psalmopeous Pulcher




















And the Exuvium:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 12, 2007)

*A Few New Ones*

Heteroscodra Maculata 0.1


----------



## chris 71 (Sep 13, 2007)

great sperm web pics


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, that _H.maculata_ looks huge. How big is it? Fantastic pictures!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys! The female is just shy of 6 inches.


----------



## Doezsha (Sep 13, 2007)

You have some awesome Tarantulas and pics TarantulaLV


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 14, 2007)

TarantulaLV said:


> Thanks guys! The female is just shy of 6 inches.


Much bigger than my girl. I can't wait till mine reaches that size! How's the attitude on yours?


----------



## Anastasia (Sep 14, 2007)

very nice pics, keep em coming


----------



## pinkzebra (Sep 14, 2007)

Beautiful pics! Your P. pederseni sperm web pics are just amazing!! I don't think I have ever seen that before. :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Jen


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 14, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Much bigger than my girl. I can't wait till mine reaches that size! How's the attitude on yours?


Thanks you guys!! Mine is pretty calm most the time but she will readily strike at the last minute. :evil: These are serious in that they will provide the illusion that everything is fine until you get right in range of a bolt or bite. I believe they assume no movement or their camoflauge will cause you to pass them by. Stratomopelma's do very much the same thing. 

I agree the Pederseni sperm web situation really captures the process. I am very pleased it is informative for the rest of you.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 14, 2007)

*Ultimate Aphonopelma Iodius*

Avicularia Versicolor:




















An egg with leg mortal combating its neigbor:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 14, 2007)

*Brachypelma Smithi*


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 14, 2007)

I love the _A.versicolor_, and congrats on the _B.smithi_ molt. It's a girl!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 14, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> I love the _A.versicolor_, and congrats on the _B.smithi_ molt. It's a girl!


Thanks!! I was so happy that day! I have owned many B. smithi and this was the first female I ever recieved. They must have made a mistake!!  Anyway at this point I doubt I will ever have that problem again! My cup of Smithi indeed runnith over.


----------



## EvilElvis (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow looking at that Versicolor I can't wait for mine to growup!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 14, 2007)

EvilElvis said:


> Wow looking at that Versicolor I can't wait for mine to growup!


Thanks! This one is still somewhat young. It has about two molt to full adult size and color!


----------



## Austin S. (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice pictures, especially love the close up of the egg with legs!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 18, 2007)

*Brachypelma Smithi*


----------



## pinkzebra (Sep 19, 2007)

Stunning B. smithi! An absolute favorite of mine. Nice pics.

Jen


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks!! I agree it is nice that the males are just as good lookin' as the females.


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll be glad if my T's ever look half as good as yours do...really, you've got some nice arachnids there ~ Rex


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 24, 2007)

*Some New Ones:*

Pslamopeous Irminia Premolt 0.1















Postmolt:















Aphonopelma Iodius Mating 















OBT Sling


----------



## PhilK (Sep 24, 2007)

Heteroscodra Maculata is beautiful... whats the common name?
So jealous of your collection!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 25, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Heteroscodra Maculata is beautiful... whats the common name?
> So jealous of your collection!


Thanks! Common name is "Ornamental Baboon". An African native.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Sep 30, 2007)

*Some New Ones:*

Avicularia Minatrix










Aphonopelma Ioduis Mating Pair B



































Avicularia Versicolor 0.1




















Poecilotheria Regalis


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are some awesome pics! I need to take a page out of your book, I think could learn a thing or two. :clap: 

Keep them coming that Minatrix female is beautiful!


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 1, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Those are some awesome pics! I need to take a page out of your book, I think could learn a thing or two. :clap:
> 
> Keep them coming that Minatrix female is beautiful!


Agreed :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## syndicate (Oct 7, 2007)

nice shots man! 
what camera u use?>


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 9, 2007)

syndicate said:


> nice shots man!
> what camera u use?>


I use a kinda high end Sony point and shoot-DSC T30. It does just fine for what I do. I love it.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 9, 2007)

Some new ones:
Avicularia Bicegoi--Small female




















Poecilotheria Regalis Female Enclosure










Aphonopelma Iodius MM Releases in Nevada.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 9, 2007)

I just want one native species around me. Is that to much to ask for? Great pics man. I hope all those females you mated give you 1,000,000,000 of legs and mouths to feed.


----------



## Rochelle (Oct 9, 2007)

Incredible photo thread!:worship: :worship: :worship: 
I especially enjoyed the "release back" pics...kudos to you! Now THAT is responsible T. keeping.:clap: :clap:  
Not sure I could have brought myself to be that unselfish. You got points in MY book!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 9, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> I just want one native species around me. Is that to much to ask for? Great pics man. I hope all those females you mated give you 1,000,000,000 of legs and mouths to feed.


I'm sure you do!   :wall:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 9, 2007)

jbrdswifey said:


> Incredible photo thread!:worship: :worship: :worship:
> I especially enjoyed the "release back" pics...kudos to you! Now THAT is responsible T. keeping.:clap: :clap:
> Not sure I could have brought myself to be that unselfish. You got points in MY book!


Thanks for the kind words. I made sure I kept an eye on these guys until they wandered safely into some temporary shelter before I wished them luck and departed. I hope to have a long relationship with the "natives" out here including providing new additions! It is great to be out here, just gotta watch for rattlers as they are incredibly disguised.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 14, 2007)

Where are the Irminia mating pics!!!  
I hope you get a sac from that girl count me in for some slings!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 14, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Where are the Irminia mating pics!!!
> I hope you get a sac from that girl count me in for some slings!


This is the best you are going to get!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 14, 2007)

Now that is what I am talking about! I hope you get a sac!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 17, 2007)

*Some New Ones Enjoy!*

Poecilotheria Ornata















Brachypelma Boehmei


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on the new additions! They are gorgeous!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 17, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Congrats on the new additions! They are gorgeous!


Ooops  they are not new just new photos. I have raised both of these from very young.


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 17, 2007)

TarantulaLV said:


> Ooops  they are not new just new photos. I have raised both of these from very young.


Haha I thought they were new from your title... my bad. :wall: Gorgeous nonetheless, do you know the gender of the _B.boehmei_?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 17, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Haha I thought they were new from your title... my bad. :wall: Gorgeous nonetheless, do you know the gender of the _B.boehmei_?


Thanks! She is one of my young females.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 21, 2007)

*New Photos:*

Brachypelma Vagans:  









































C. Fasciatum: :} 


























MM P. Irminia:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 21, 2007)

*Additional New Photos:*

Psalmopoeus cambridgei:  


























Poecilotheria regalis:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 21, 2007)

Ohhh wow that Regalis is beautiful! I have a MM over here just laying around if you want to take a crack at getting ME some slings.     50/50? ;P


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 21, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Ohhh wow that Regalis is beautiful! I have a MM over here just laying around if you want to take a crack at getting ME some slings.     50/50? ;P


I'm sure he is just sitting over there getting a nice tan in that gorgeous Oregon sunshine. Good grief!! Here we go again with the wise guy crap!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 21, 2007)

Oregon sunshine? In October? Lol I wish.

So it's a date then?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 23, 2007)

*Here are a quick few:*

MM Cyriopagopus sp. Blue belonging to Sky Painter:

























Aphonopelma Sp. Mojave:


----------



## bio teacher (Oct 24, 2007)

Are your A. iodius caught here in Las Vegas area or did you purchase them?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 24, 2007)

bio teacher said:


> Are your A. iodius caught here in Las Vegas area or did you purchase them?


They are native to the mountains and foothills around the Las Vegas valley. I did catch them. There are also others that I have released.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 24, 2007)

*My Oldest Regalis Female Freshly Molted:*

Here she is and she was so well behaved last night:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 26, 2007)

*Ryan was not the only one who pulled a sack during the webcam tonight!!*

Well here is another small sack from this girl so far this year. As you can well imagine it was not pleasant removing the sack tonight :evil: :


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 26, 2007)

*Ooooops*

OOoops my bad it is an OBT sack.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 26, 2007)

Now we must pray for the triple clutch!   :clap:  Make sure you feed her.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 26, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Now we must pray for the triple clutch!   :clap:  Make sure you feed her.


I'm sure that would make you really happy sir!!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes yes it would and I don't want a discount by association!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 26, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Yes yes it would and I don't want a discount by association!


Hehehe if I have to take Grammys then you have to take OBT's!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 26, 2007)

Then you get Chilobrachys.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 26, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Then you get Chilobrachys.


I am not responding to that.......*cricket*......*cricket*......*cricket*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 26, 2007)

You don't need to I win.  
When you have Grammy's, and Chilobrachys you always win. ;P


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 27, 2007)

*Regalis Mating!*

He is so smart!! Hit and run!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 27, 2007)

Now that is some "to hot for Ab" material.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 27, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Now that is some "to hot for Ab" material.


 I was a little concerned. :8o


----------



## AlainL (Oct 28, 2007)

Your pics are very nice man:clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 28, 2007)

carpetpython said:


> Your pics are very nice man:clap:


Thank-you!!


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats on the OBT sac and the _P.regalis_ mating! Awesome pics of the epigastric furrow as well. :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 29, 2007)

*Psalmopeous Pulcher Young Photo Shoot!!*

Here is my youngest of these:


----------



## Austin S. (Oct 29, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Are those lil tiny mites by her ep.?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 30, 2007)

That Pulcher is a knockout! :clap:


----------



## Lorgakor (Oct 30, 2007)

I love_ P. pulcher_, such a gorgeous spider.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 30, 2007)

Austin S. said:


> Are those lil tiny mites by her ep.?


Yep. Not a big deal. I'll get em next molt. She has a minor case of them. I bought her with them.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 30, 2007)

Lorgakor said:


> I love_ P. pulcher_, such a gorgeous spider.


Thanks! I agree wholeheartedly!! These are underrated IMO.


----------



## TTstinger (Oct 31, 2007)

well it is nice see that MY male OBT did that good of a job. just 2 bad you screwed me out of my half.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Oct 31, 2007)

TTstinger said:


> well it is nice see that MY male OBT did that good of a job. just 2 bad you screwed me out of my half.


We have already been over this sir. You can have as many as you like. She has double-clutched and I am not screwing you. If you want the rest of them you are welcome to them. I am getting rid of them for $1 each. Hopefully you recall (*when you were around*) I do not have an income shortage and the $80 or so dollars made on these is far more important to you than it is to me. Please take all further concerns with me to the PM's and not on my PHOTO thread please. Thanks.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am sure if you pay for all the permit paperwork to have them shipped over seas to you he would gladly do so.  You should change your location under your avatar now that you are over the pond.      

Hey you should post more pictures of the Iodius habitats in your area I really liked those pictures.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 3, 2007)

*Some New Photos*

B. Albo:  
















Avicularia Minatrix: :} 
















With the flash:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 3, 2007)

Great photos!!!   :worship:  But you knew that already. I can't wait till my Minatrix get that big.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 4, 2007)

*Interesting Ones:*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 4, 2007)

Not bad for a point and shoot!   j/k :} 

What kind of slings are those?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 4, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Not bad for a point and shoot!   j/k :}


I agree sir! And I did not have to eat Top Ramen for a month.  



talkenlate04 said:


> What kind of slings are those?


The kind that you will be raising!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 4, 2007)

That's ok for every one of those you send me I will send you 50 G. Rosea, only because I know they are your favorite.  My sac should hatch out and be ready to ship out in a few months. Pm me with your address so I can make sure the one I have is correct.

Ramen is GOOD why you knocking ramen? Staple diet around here man, staple diet.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 4, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> That's ok for every one of those you send me I will send you 50 G. Rosea, only because I know they are your favorite.  My sac should hatch out and be ready to ship out in a few months. Pm me with your address so I can make sure the one I have is correct.


*cricket*.........*cricket*...........*cricket*............


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ahh yes thank you for reminding me. I do need more crickets, when do you think you can ship those to me?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 4, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Ahh yes thank you for reminding me. I do need more crickets, when do you think you can ship those to me?


You know what I meant and don't pretend you don't. I don't use crickets as feeders and neither do you!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 4, 2007)

Ohhh yes, yes I stand corrected. 

I thought you said you were going to get some pin crickets going for all the Rosea slings I was sending you. My mistake, it was an honest miscommunication.


----------



## _bob_ (Nov 4, 2007)

what are those OBT slings?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 4, 2007)

_bob_ said:


> what are those OBT slings?


OBT's Yep.


----------



## pinkzebra (Nov 6, 2007)

Great shots of those slings!

Jen


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 7, 2007)

pinkzebra said:


> Great shots of those slings!
> 
> Jen


Thanks! It is kinda different.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 11, 2007)

*New Photos!!*

Nhandu Coloraovillosus:


























P. Murinus:











A.Versicolor: The Great Webers of the World!!  
















Poecilotheria Fasciata:
















Poecilotheria Regalis: Freshy molted 5.0 Inches


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 14, 2007)

*An Update On One Of My Cyrio Blue Girls!*

Just Having Some Fun!


----------



## AlainL (Nov 14, 2007)

Man, your pics are beautiful:clap:and I love your Cyriopagopus:drool:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank-you very much!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 15, 2007)

NICE! Your getting some awesome shots lately.  :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 16, 2007)

*Phlogiellus Sp. Photo Shoot*

These two needed a photo update. Some of the fastest growers I have ever seen.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 17, 2007)

Awesome pics! 
:worship:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 18, 2007)

*Nhandu Chromatus*

And Flickin' hair the whole way!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 18, 2007)

Ohh baby!  :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 18, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Ohh baby!  :clap:


Hehehehe


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 18, 2007)

*Poecilotheria Regalis Sling Molted*


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 19, 2007)

awsome pictures:clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 19, 2007)

*MM Avicularia Vesicolor*

Here he is and ready right on schedule. It is slightly challenging to try to time and control maturity rates but with these two it has worked!! I knew I had a pair when he was barely two inches.  Sucess almost a year and a half later!! She is waiting for him and has just finished increasing her 
body mass.


----------



## Bobts (Nov 20, 2007)

Can you send that to me I need a MM Antilies pink toe. I think I can give you a few slings to if I get a sac...... I'll pm you my address ok?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 20, 2007)

Bobts said:


> Can you send that to me I need a MM Antilies pink toe. I think I can give you a few slings to if I get a sac...... I'll pm you my address ok?


Uhhh yeah sorry..... I need him. :? Thanks. BTW welcome aboard!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 24, 2007)

*Cool!! A Rufilata Molted!*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 24, 2007)

That's a pretty girl you got there! Can I have her? Maybe a early Christmas present?


----------



## Bobts (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't understand why you want to be stingy with that male. Can't I use him first and then send him right back? My female is ready to go. I even can give you 2 or 3 slings in return for the favor. 

Please?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 25, 2007)

I think you better let him have the male....... sounds like he means business! 
You stingy man you.


----------



## Bobts (Nov 25, 2007)

But the point of having a male is to give to people with females right? So he only has one, shouldn’t he send it to someone with more females and not be selfish?

That is the defination of selfish right? Keeping something for ones self and not sharing, or something along this line right?


----------



## Uglykid2 (Nov 25, 2007)

For some strange reason I don't think Bob's getting that male


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 25, 2007)

TarantulaLV said:


> Here he is and ready right on schedule. It is slightly challenging to try to time and control maturity rates but with these two it has worked!! I knew I had a pair when he was barely two inches.  Sucess almost a year and a half later!! She is waiting for him and has just finished increasing her
> body mass.


I am going to quote myself as I think some confusion may be present at this point. I have in no way indicated this male is available the last time I checked. Additionally, I would not have added the above commentary if indeed I did not need him. Finally in spite of Ryan's smart a@$ commentary(Excuse him-- he is with me and he forgot his helmet today and got left behind by the short bus!) everyone should be clear on this at this point despite the fact he is petending not to be. Sorry the Versicolor or as you say "Maturre malee Antillies pink toe" is not available at this moment. As soon as he is I will make that known publicly. His mate would not appreciate any accidental infidelity.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 25, 2007)

TarantulaLV said:


> I am going to quote myself as I think some confusion may be present at this point. I have in no way indicated this male is available the last time I checked. Additionally, I would not have added the above commentary if indeed I did not need him. Finally in spite of Ryan's smart a@$ commentary(Excuse him-- he is with me and he forgot his helmet today and got left behind by the short bus!) everyone should be clear on this at this point despite the fact he is petending not to be. Sorry the Versicolor or as you say "Maturre malee Antillies pink toe" is not available at this moment. As soon as he is I will make that known publicly. His mate would not appreciate any accidental infidelity.


Oh oh really now......... REALLY NOW........ Ding Ding round one. I'll show you short bus!     Your the one that was trying to mate two male regalis together ;P


----------



## TarantulaLV (Nov 25, 2007)

talkenlate04 said:


> Oh oh really now......... REALLY NOW........ Ding Ding round one. I'll show you short bus!     Your the one that is trying to mate two male regalis together ;P


Ahahhhaahahahha!! Good one! Too bad you are WRONG!!  Enough of this madness on my photo thread please!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey be good to Fernando. I want him back in one piece. :} And remember he does not swing that way.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 3, 2007)

*Brachypelma Smithi 0.1*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 3, 2007)

Ohh mommy!

Are you allowed to have a Female Smithi? I mean really. Did someone ship you the wrong T? ;P 

She's a beauty! :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 3, 2007)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Ohh mommy!
> 
> Are you allowed to have a Female Smithi? I mean really. Did someone ship you the wrong T? ;P
> 
> She's a beauty! :clap:


When I discovered it last molt I was as suprised as you are!!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 3, 2007)

*Versicolor Foreplay*

He was not entirely confident tonight. She wanted to skip introductions, but he wanted to take it slow. 











My favorite peach--Psalmopoeus Pulcher:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 3, 2007)

I can't wait till my Pulcher gets that big! Awesome pics and good luck with those Versi!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 6, 2007)

*Good News Tonight!!*

Sorry the angle was bad. She was very gentle with him though and they were locked up for a while! No Poecilotheria mating going on here!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 7, 2007)

Awesome! I hope my little slings grow faster so I can try and breed these guys too!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 12, 2007)

*The Continuation: Round Two!!*

Went very well tonight! I guess the pictures speak for themselves:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 13, 2007)

*Psalmopeous Pulcher 0.1*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 23, 2007)

*MM Psalmopeous Cambridgei:*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 24, 2007)

AHHHHH HAIRY MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You better find that boy a date!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 25, 2007)

*Christmas Suprise*



Talkenlate04 said:


> AHHHHH HAIRY MONSTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You better find that boy a date!


I'm workin on it!

My little Minatrix juve became a man today 12/25!! Been needing him so a nice little gift indeed!!


----------



## syndicate (Dec 25, 2007)

great shots!awesome looking pulcher there to


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 29, 2007)

*Poecilotheria Fasciata*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 30, 2007)

*Brachypelma Albopilosum*


----------



## tikichick (Dec 30, 2007)

Beautiful!! I love the face pic!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank-you!!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Dec 31, 2007)

*Minatrix Madness!!*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 1, 2008)

*Rehousing/Enclosure Ect.*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 6, 2008)

*Some Nice Action This Evening*

Tonight was just some introductions--no real action yet.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck with minatrix breeding ! And that is one wow C.blue . how big is she ?


----------



## Mook (Jan 8, 2008)

Great photo's!!!
You must have great patience for these shots.


----------



## piskopatherif (Jan 8, 2008)

we are waiting for a minatrix sack


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks you guys!!  The Minatrix project is a work in progress.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 19, 2008)

*Some Discoveries This Evening*

Freshly molted young Bicegoi female:










Nhandu Coloratovillosus young:

























The Minatrix were more cooperatve tonight:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 29, 2008)

*One Of My Blue Girls Molted Today!*

Cyriopagopus Sp. Blue:


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jan 29, 2008)

Omg she is gorgeus !! wow .I can't wait for my girl . How big is she now?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jan 29, 2008)

†-MarK-† said:


> Omg she is gorgeus !! wow .I can't wait for my girl . How big is she now?


Thanks! About 8 inches and not even on a yearly molt cycle yet. Such looooooonnng legs!


----------



## fartkowski (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow.
The colors on your Cyriopagopus Sp. Blue are amazing.
I really want one of these.


----------



## seanbond (Jan 31, 2008)

amazing!! luv the colors of this sp... i have a breeding group right now, so we ll c what happens!!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Feb 1, 2008)

seanbond said:


> amazing!! luv the colors of this sp... i have a breeding group right now, so we ll c what happens!!


Thanks guys and Good luck! In my experience females are very receptive but males are hard to get motivated. :wall:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Feb 1, 2008)

*Poecilotheria Ornata*

This beauty reminds me of the reason I am so captivated by this hobby! She wanted to fight a little during the photo shoot. Excuse her moodiness.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 1, 2008)

Get her a male! She is beautiful!   :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Feb 1, 2008)

I am sure one will show up here soon somehow.


----------



## syndicate (Feb 1, 2008)

dont think ive ever seen a green ornata like that before :? 
must be the lighting


----------



## TarantulaLV (Feb 2, 2008)

syndicate said:


> dont think ive ever seen a green ornata like that before :?
> must be the lighting


Green is not uncommon here in these. The flash on this P&S I'm sure causes strange things from time to time but even under normal lighting the green is present though not nearly to the degree it is in Rufilata. In this thread you get quite an assortment of colors most of them lighting induced. 

Here is one of the above photos with some adobe correction. I know adobe is pretty right on because of the way the rock actually looks:


----------



## tikichick (Feb 2, 2008)

Stunning colors, very nice pics! :worship:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Feb 5, 2008)

*MM Nhandu Chromatus*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Feb 15, 2008)

*Some activity from tonight:*

Some activity from tonight:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahh about time something heterosexual happened in your T room!   :clap:


----------



## thedude (Feb 15, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Ahh about time something heterosexual happened in your T room!   :clap:


lmao niiicceeee :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Feb 16, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Ahh about time something heterosexual happened in your T room!   :clap:


Sir do not make me come up there and slap you.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Feb 18, 2008)

*One of my Southern Nevada natives*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 13, 2008)

*Some Random Ones Tonight!!!!*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 15, 2008)

*A Few More Ground Dwellers*


----------



## Ad90Am (Mar 16, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 16, 2008)

*189 Eggs All of them good!*

Avicularia Versicolor:
I feel bad as she is now out on the ground digging around looking for them.  
She seems to be taking it hard.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 17, 2008)

*Another Poecilotheria Rufilata*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 21, 2008)

The trees are not the only things in bloom right now!!  I apologize if you are in a colder climate and your trees are still bare, but you get the idea.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 22, 2008)

*Nhandu Chromatus:*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 23, 2008)

*Regalis Rehouse*

I was working to simplify her setup. She was a bit moody during the process.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome shots of that chromatus ! And you'r regalis is gorgeous too :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 24, 2008)

Thank-you very much!!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 26, 2008)

*Poecilotheria--Two boys, a girl and some babies*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 26, 2008)

*Nhandu Coloratovillosus*

Oooops there is a hair in there  Oh well! :wall:


----------



## seanbond (Mar 26, 2008)

Nhandu Coloratovillosus 
both of mine tend to sit out more than any of my other t's but still have burrows..nice collect..


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 26, 2008)

seanbond said:


> Nhandu Coloratovillosus
> both of mine tend to sit out more than any of my other t's but still have burrows..nice collect..


I agree! Not too much of a hider.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 26, 2008)

*Poecilotheria Regalis!!*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 28, 2008)

*Avicularia Versicolors*

They are all just wigglin around oblivious to the rest of the world.


----------



## syndicate (Mar 28, 2008)

man very nice shots!
i love this one!





hey is that a MM rufi?you interested in loaning him out when your done with him?


----------



## _bob_ (Mar 28, 2008)

wow great pictures... did you get a new camera?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Mar 29, 2008)

_bob_ said:


> wow great pictures... did you get a new camera?


Hey ya did you get a new camera or somethings? :?  The pics look great!  :clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AlainL (Mar 29, 2008)

Ya man, your pics are amazing:clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 29, 2008)

syndicate said:


> man very nice shots!
> i love this one!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! She is a little on the shy side. I did get a new camera from a good friend of mine.  Thanks!

@syndicate-- I generally am not interested in loans but I would sell him if you need him. I just need to verify he is not needed here yet and at this point I am not quite sure.


----------



## _bob_ (Mar 29, 2008)

Sweet dood they look a lot better... Lemme guess its a nikon d80 

bob


----------



## syndicate (Mar 29, 2008)

TarantulaLV said:


> I generally am not interested in loans but I would sell him if you need him. I just need to verify he is not needed here yet and at this point I am not quite sure.


thanks man let me know.also i may have stuff your interested in if you'd like to trade aswell


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 29, 2008)

syndicate said:


> thanks man let me know.also i may have stuff your interested in if you'd like to trade aswell


Cool! I will.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Mar 31, 2008)

*Some New Shots*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 3, 2008)

*Poecilotheria Ornata*


----------



## seanbond (Apr 3, 2008)

never knew they were that green.


----------



## syndicate (Apr 4, 2008)

nice shots of that ornata!i think i already mentioned this aswell but none of my ornata are green like that.kinda strange


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice shot of your ornata!:worship:  I have several girls that are that color and they are 100% ornata.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 5, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Nice shot of your ornata!:worship:  I have several girls that are that color and they are 100% ornata.


Yeah I looked at them again in person and yeah they still look like the pictures posted.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 5, 2008)

My 8" monster is a green color all over like that too.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 6, 2008)

*She decided she was going to molt in the water dish.*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 6, 2008)

*Versicolor*


----------



## syndicate (Apr 6, 2008)

nice macro shots man!what lens u using?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 6, 2008)

syndicate said:


> nice macro shots man!what lens u using?


Thanks!! Nikkor 60mm


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 7, 2008)

*Avicularia Minatrix*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 7, 2008)

*Blue's Exuvium*


----------



## †-MarK-† (Apr 7, 2008)

TarantulaLV said:


>


Very nice singapore ! :clap:  But where is she molting


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 7, 2008)

*Aren't They Cute?*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 7, 2008)

†-MarK-† said:


> Very nice singapore ! :clap:  But where is she molting


She decided to molt in the water dish which I would not allow. I moved her to the floor on a ziploc bag so no abrasion or other preventable injury were to occur. I am quite experienced and have moved and or sugically aided many tarantulas mid-molt in the past without incident.


----------



## seanbond (Apr 7, 2008)

kewl pic sequence, i  was also wondering y on the floor but your spider.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks! I know it looks a little strange.


----------



## verry_sweet (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice pics!!! You have a great eye for detail


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 8, 2008)

verry_sweet said:


> Nice pics!!! You have a great eye for detail


Thank-you!!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 11, 2008)

*Psalmopeous Irminia 0.1*


----------



## syndicate (Apr 11, 2008)

nice irminia shots!


----------



## AlainL (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

I agree with Chris, your irminia shots are incredible
Not that all the rest of your pics aren'tbut the irminia...


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks! It took me a a little while to get an accurate representation of her without her legs glowing like she had runes on them or something. 
These can easily be sooooo overdone.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Apr 12, 2008)

TarantulaLV said:


>


Incredible shots..I really like this one :clap: Irminia is imo one of the best looking arboreal t's . My female molted 3 days ago


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks! I like them too!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 13, 2008)

Great shots man! :clap:


----------



## † [sandi] † (Apr 13, 2008)

very nice pictures :clap: :clap:  and T's too.

take care 

sandi


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 13, 2008)

*Brachypelma Albopilosum*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can you send me one of those rocks? I'll even pay for shipping.  
Awesome pictures as usual!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 14, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Can you send me one of those rocks? I'll even pay for shipping.
> Awesome pictures as usual!


Yep. On the way!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 15, 2008)

*Avicularia Bicegoi/ Psalmopeous Pulcher*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 15, 2008)

I can honestly say I want more avics after seeing those pics!:clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 15, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> I can honestly say I want more avics after seeing those pics!:clap:


Glad to be of assistance!


----------



## olablane (Apr 15, 2008)

Maybe you will come to Idaho and photo mine  You do great work. Keep it up!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 16, 2008)

olablane said:


> Maybe you will come to Idaho and photo mine  You do great work. Keep it up!


Thank-you very much.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 17, 2008)

*Vagans And Smithi Girls!*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 17, 2008)

Keep them coming Randy.... opps  I mean Randall. :worship:


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 17, 2008)

Amazing shots!  

Do you use any other lense attachements with your camera?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 17, 2008)

P. Novak said:


> Amazing shots!
> 
> Do you use any other lense attachements with your camera?


Thanks!! Nope. Just what I got.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 19, 2008)

*Versicolor Babies!*
























Ooooohhhhhhhhhh babbbbbbbbbbbiiieeeeeeee!! CUTE!!


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 19, 2008)

Ahhh look at that, they will be little blue monsters soon!  :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 19, 2008)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Ahhh look at that, they will be little blue monsters soon!  :clap:


I agree sir!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 20, 2008)

*Brachypelma Albopilosum 0.1*


----------



## bio teacher (Apr 20, 2008)

That doesn't look like a B. albopilosum to me. The setae look too red and the carapace too light.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 20, 2008)

bio teacher said:


> That doesn't look like a B. albopilosum to me. The setae look too red and the carapace too light.


Really? Well if I don't say so myself-- please enlighten us by telling us what it actually is.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 20, 2008)

*Brachypelma Albopilosum*

Here are some without light flashed onto them. In my mind a photo with a flash and one without are both reliable representations. The image you end up with depends on how much light is applied. It is mostly preferential. Remember light does not operate independently of color. Here is what she looks like with normal light and no flash


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 21, 2008)

*Some New Ones!!*

I decided to be brave this morning! Been a while since one of these girls has been the subject.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 21, 2008)

*My Youngest Heteroscodra Maculata*


----------



## bio teacher (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry. I didn't say that it wasn't a B. albopilosum. I just thought the pictures just looked more like a B. vagans or B. albiceps. The second set of pictures you posted definitely look like a  B. albopilosum.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 22, 2008)

bio teacher said:


> Sorry. I didn't say that it wasn't a B. albopilosum. I just thought the pictures just looked more like a B. vagans or B. albiceps. The second set of pictures you posted definitely look like a  B. albopilosum.


No problem. It is amazing how different of a photo you end up with depending on the amount of light applied.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 23, 2008)

*Brachypelma Boehmei*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 23, 2008)

*Here we go Folks!!*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## fartkowski (Apr 25, 2008)

I love the versicolor shots.
Amazing pictures.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank-you very much!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## AlainL (Apr 26, 2008)

very cool pics:clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 27, 2008)




----------



## Rydog (Apr 27, 2008)

:clap: :clap: The first shot of all the versis is amazing. They are so cute!How many did you get total?


----------



## TarantulaLV (Apr 27, 2008)

Rydog said:


> :clap: :clap: The first shot of all the versis is amazing. They are so cute!How many did you get total?


There were 189 eggs and about 160 or so made it to this stage.


----------



## TarantulaLV (May 4, 2008)

*Cyclosternum Fasciatum Adult Female*

Too bad I am selling her.   I just have too many bugs at this point! A farewell series I guess. A true beauty indeed!  





















Mature Male Psalmopeous Pulcher  I will post photos an adult female soon.
But for now he is very handsome:


----------



## TarantulaLV (May 7, 2008)

*Aphonopelma Iodius 0.1 Freshly Molted*


----------



## TarantulaLV (May 8, 2008)

*Psalmopeous Pulcher Adult Female*


----------



## TarantulaLV (May 8, 2008)

*Brachypelma Boehmei 1.0*


----------



## TarantulaLV (May 15, 2008)

*Oh Mercy! Look What I Found Tonight!!*

The close of one species and the opening of another: Poecilotheria Regalis


----------



## crpy (May 16, 2008)

TarantulaLV said:


> This is long overdue! So by request here we go! Enjoy all!
> Cyriopagopus Sp. Blue 0.1 Juvenile


lucky you!!!:clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (May 16, 2008)

Thank-you but she does not look like that anymore.


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jun 2, 2008)

*Poecilotheria Ornata 0.1*

I like her!!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jun 14, 2008)

*Avicularia Minatrix Eggsac! Enjoy!!*

Success!! Two bad, the rest are good!


----------



## dannax (Jun 15, 2008)

TarantulaLV said:


>


i am just so absolutely jealous at this point. :drool: :} :drool: 

great t's!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank-you!!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jun 16, 2008)

*Poecilotheria Rufilata and a freshly molted Avicularia Versicolor baby:*


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jun 16, 2008)

Sir I think that rufilata needs to visit oregon.


----------



## funnylori (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't know where to start... :drool:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jun 22, 2008)

*Aphonopelma Iodius 0.1!*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jun 22, 2008)

*Avicularia Versicolor 0.1!*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jun 22, 2008)

funnylori said:


> I don't know where to start... :drool:


Thanks!!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jul 1, 2008)

*Do You See What I See?!*


----------



## fartkowski (Jul 2, 2008)

Aw that's cute 
Nice shot


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jul 4, 2008)

fartkowski said:


> Aw that's cute
> Nice shot


Thank-you!


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jul 4, 2008)

*Care time Shots!*

First off we have a freshly molted Bicegoi female:
















She is followed by a true lions den. All the predators are taking a siesta during the summer heat. --I would not want to be the dubia that is dropped in here!! 






And finally a freshly molted jewel! The female Poecilotheria Fasciata:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 4, 2008)

Sir! Those are pretty! :clap:


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jul 13, 2008)

*Psalmopeous Irminia Egg Sac*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jul 31, 2008)

*Some New Shots*


----------



## TarantulaLV (Jul 31, 2008)

*Psalmopeous Irminia babies!!*


----------

